# play sand or pool filter sand



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm looking at doing a tank centered around some geophagus surinamesis. I'm trying to figure out which sand would work best for them and their sifting habits. Any suggestions,opinions?

Thanks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

20# Silica sand = Pool Filter Sand

# means grit.

Go with that - the play sand is about impossible to clean and the really fine particles can easily get stirred up and end up in your filters.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

PFS


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used play sand twice but it takes massive rinsing and some never really gets clean. It varies each time and location where they dig. I say pool sand for next time.


----------



## bookwyrm (Jul 13, 2006)

Definitely pool filter sand. I just set up a tank using it, and it didn't even need to be rinsed. I TRIED to rinse it at first, but there was nothing to rinse out. I felt pretty confident just throwing it in the tank after reading about many people not rinsing it. It didn't effect the water parameteres at all, and things were crystal clear from the get go.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

bookwyrm said:


> Definitely pool filter sand. I just set up a tank using it, and it didn't even need to be rinsed. I TRIED to rinse it at first, but there was nothing to rinse out. I felt pretty confident just throwing it in the tank after reading about many people not rinsing it. It didn't effect the water parameteres at all, and things were crystal clear from the get go.


In the 3 different times I have purchased Silica Sand - I rinsed it very thoroughly and it needed it each time. Looking much like the before pictures in this article on how to clean sand.

I would strongly *not* recommend just dumping the sand into the tank without at least a cursory rinse to make sure it is clean.

Good Luck with your tank.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am using PFS instead of play sand in the 125 I'm setting up.

But I will say that the play sand I use in my 38 gallon was easily rinsed, never clouded my tank, doesn't get stirred up and has never impacted my filter (it's an HOB and the intake is about 8" above the substrate).

So while I'm making the switch myself, I've never had any issue with play sand.

kevin


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

ridley25 said:


> I am using PFS instead of play sand in the 125 I'm setting up.
> 
> But I will say that the play sand I use in my 38 gallon was easily rinsed, never clouded my tank, doesn't get stirred up and has never impacted my filter (it's an HOB and the intake is about 8" above the substrate).
> 
> ...


I believe play sand composition is very dependent on where you are located since there are no composition requirement per se. The stuff we get here in Northern AZ is very high in clay and almost like silt the grains are so tiny.

Tried it first, after rinsing the play sand for 15 minutes and having almost all of it leaving the bucket I moved onto 20# Silica and haven't looked back.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

GoofBoy said:


> I believe play sand composition is very dependent on where you are located since there are no composition requirement per se. The stuff we get here in Northern AZ is very high in clay and almost like silt the grains are so tiny.


Good point, I never thought of that.

kevin


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Even sand from the same supply place(Lowe's,Home Depot, etc.) will have different sand from time to time as they do get it from here and there and even if scooped from the same river it changes. That's part of the reason I plan to change next time. I was disappointed with the last trip.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

PFS all the way. :fish:


----------



## trophlover (Sep 13, 2010)

where do you get PFS ???


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

trophlover said:


> where do you get PFS ???


PFS == 20# Silica Sand (Read # as Grit)

You can buy 20# Silica Sand in 100lb bags from Home Depot, Lowe's, other home/builder supply stores, etc.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

If you can't find it at those places Goofboy said try your local pool supply store. I got mine there a 50 lb bag for 9 bucks. You can't beat it. Just make sure you rinse and wash it very well before you put it in the tank!


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

I couldn't find any at Lowes here so I went to a pool store and it was $8 for 50lbs


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Does PFS/silica only come in one color? I'm wanting to switch to sand but kind of wanna do black. Just wondering


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cichlidsrule16 said:


> Does PFS/silica only come in one color? I'm wanting to switch to sand but kind of wanna do black. Just wondering


Yes it only comes O'natural.

If you want true black you can do spectraquartz in black. 3M stopped making ColorQuartz - spectraquartz is the same thing.

I have the coarse Black 3M Colorquartz in my 75. Great look, some people do get a little upset that they can see anything not black on it (fish waste for instance) but it doesn't bother me in the least.

Tahitian Moon Sand is a natural albeit not cheap alternative for black sand.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

ok im new to all this... but how do you clean the sand later on when you clean out the tank??


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Where can you get spectaquartz at?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use playsand from home debit in all my tanks.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

LoRyder said:


> ok im new to all this... but how do you clean the sand later on when you clean out the tank??


I clean my sand by stirring it up once a month to release the gas pockets before they build up and quickly use my siphon to get all the particles as soon as I stir it up with my hand. If you keep and eye on the surface of your sand for poo build up and remove it as fast as you can you will be fine. That's what I do.


----------



## Jim013 (Dec 2, 2010)

cichlidsrule16 said:


> Where can you get spectaquartz at?


I think you can get it at most pool supplies stores.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

GotCichlids? said:


> PFS


+2 tanks. Play sand can be pretty poor depending on your location. PFS has worked great for my tanks.


----------

